# jl 12w3 box



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a jl12w3 box that is sealed. Does anyone know of a good sub that will fit this box? It is 1.125ft3 Open to any options I dont have a amp picked out yet for the subs. I blew one of my 12w3 last year and now Im going to stick the good one in my girlfreinds truck. So let me know your opinions


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

is it a single 12" box or a dual 12" box?
is the 1.125 before or after sub displacement?
what kind of price range?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

dual 12" box. Before sub displacement not really sure what it is after. Around 200-300 per sub


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

so you have $4-600 for a pair of 12's that will work well in ~.95-1cf each and there's no amp picked out yet?

Sounds like....just about anything, lol. Here's a small list though:
IDQ12 (or some used IDMAXs)
RE SX12 (I think it's in the price range)
JL 12w3v2
Adire Koda 12 (when it comes out)

Really just about any 12 you can find will work well. Do you just want to get loud or do you just want it to sound perfect or do you want a little bit of both (if it's the last, which one is more important to you)?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

So could I use the 12l7 I have already I know that the compact design without sub displacement is .88and the sq box is I think 2.0 What do you think


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you could, but you'd have to cut the box to fit it in the hole


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well that beats spending the time and money to build a new box. So it doesnt really matter when it comes to a sealed box any speaker will work? I blew my speakers twice from the stupid port being tuned to high and now they are out of warranty so I need to make sure they will last. The dimension I gave you were correct for the L7. The speakers you listed what type of warranty do they come with? For me loudness is a little more important than sq but both are up there. With the jl12w3 it sounded good but wasnt very loud Do you think it is necessary to do internal bracing on the box Ive heard yes and no


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

"So it doesnt really matter when it comes to a sealed box any speaker will work?"
As long as it's within the manufacturer's suggested range it will work fine. Sealed boxes aren't very picky, ported boxes are somewhat picky, and bandpass boxes are VERY picky.

"The speakers you listed what type of warranty do they come with?"
I wish I could check but I'm at work right now and I can't go to their sites. All of them are 1-2 years, except for Adire which I believe is 3 years. JL's warranty is crap if you're installing it yourself, I think it's like 6 months or something.

If loudness is more important than sound quality I take back all those ones I listed, lol. Look into the L7 or RE SE12


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Wich one gets louder L7 or the re se12? What about sq I know the kicker isnt that great but what about the other one. When I had the jl all of my freinds was like it sounds good but isnt that loud I would like to find a happy medium between the two. How come youre the only one to answer the questions. Better you than someone who doesnt know what they are talking about. What bout the internal bracing do I need to do this? It says to in the kicker manual


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Honestly I couldn't tell you, I don't have any personal experience with the SE (or any other RE sub for that matter), I'm just going off of what I've heard from everyone else running them on all the audio forums. You could ask on one of them, say like www.caraudioforum.com, but then you need to sign up on a new forum and everything.

From what I've seen, the 12w3 really isn't all that loud, that's just not what it's built to do. A friend of mine has a pair in a sealed box running off of a 500/1, and they can't hold a candle near my ported 12a in terms of output or clarity, but then again the A and the w3 are really in different classes, in both performance and price.

As for internal bracing, is your box dual chamber or single? If it's just one large empty space inside, I would brace it to keep it from flexing. If there are 2 1.125cf chambers that are separated by a divider, then that will act as your bracing and there's really no need to put more in.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

scrappy said:


> Wich one gets louder L7 or the re se12? What about sq I know the kicker isnt that great but what about the other one. When I had the jl all of my freinds was like it sounds good but isnt that loud I would like to find a happy medium between the two. How come youre the only one to answer the questions. Better you than someone who doesnt know what they are talking about. What bout the internal bracing do I need to do this? It says to in the kicker manual


L7's get loud and impress the SPL meter, but their overall sound quality leaves something to be desired. The SE12 I've only heard once and it sounded good for the limited amount of power he had running it. Haven't been able to hear one with real power on it. If you still have a 12w3 left and a dual sub box, cut the box in half, install the W3, problem solved. If you want to get another sub, Image Dynamics has a 12 that sounds real nice and can play pretty loud while maintaining it's tightness and clarity. 

If the box is well put together (3/4 in. thick wood, well sealed), then internal bracing should not be necessary for your size box. If it's anything less than 3/4 in. thick, I'd add some bracing to it to minimize flexing under high SPL loads.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Its a single chamber. It is 3/4" thick but Ill probally but I will probally put internal bracing. Ill check out that other forum and see what they have to say
Image dynamics huh Ill check that out. Ill probally build a single 12 box for the other 12w3 either way I have to build a box and a single is cheaper than dual. I was just trying to figure out what to do with all of my left over stuff from my sentra and put it into my truck and my girlfreinds truck.


----------

